# New Smoker Build



## 2PUPs (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I decided to build a new UDS . I decided to do a two barrel UDS . I got the paint off both barrels and the cut in bottom barrel to hold the top barrel . I am still on the thinking stage on the build , so some things I need to think over . I will mark the the doors in top barrel for the cooking chamber and bottom barrel for the fire box . Below is a pic of what is done to this point . Also will start welding the two barrels together tomorrow if time allows .


----------



## robie (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a big job! Post photos of the finished product.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a cool idea!


----------



## 2PUPs (Aug 27, 2012)

This is where I am at on the build , going slower than I thought . Am going to see if I can get time to weld the two barrels together tomorow . I Have to grind the opening in second pic smooth and even .


----------



## jswordy (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck with it! Those are generally not as efficient as a single UDS upright. I have the single upright...







...I actually made two and gave one to my neighbor, who uses it all the time...






...and I also have a double-drum made from a two-barrel woodstove kit...






I just love my one-barrel UDS upright. Set and forget. I loaned it to a friend two weeks ago to do a church cookout. He had never used one like it before, fell in love. I'm having a hard time getting it back! LOL.


----------



## 2PUPs (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a UDS but left it in Florida last year , loved that smoker wish I never gave it away . Below is a pic of it .


----------

